# 4x1GB or 2x2GB?



## hat (Dec 9, 2007)

Which is faster overall? Assume the system is running at stock. Would 4x1GB sticks offer more data throughput/bandwidth, etc??


----------



## J-Man (Dec 9, 2007)

I think both are the same...


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup both are the same, seeing as there is not quad channel atm.


I'd think the 2x2GB would OC better though, because 4 sticks isnt that great when OC'ing .


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2007)

2x2gb would be better IMO. If using all 4 dimms more voltage may be required just to run stock, since the voltage is spread across all 4 dimms. There have been a few articles out there overclocking 4-dimms vs 2-dimms. The 2 dimm memory always goes faster, with tighter timings and sometimes less voltage. I just tried this on my buddy's PC, went from 2 gigs to 4 gigs, 4x1gb. We had to raise the DDRv one step (2.25 to 2.35v) to maintain stability. 

But that's more on the overclocking side of things, as far as basic performance, I would think both would be close to the same.


----------



## hat (Dec 9, 2007)

It just makes more sense though.... 4 > 2

Whoa, you mean that if I put 2V in the BIOS for RAM voltage, each of my sticks only get 1V?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe these are good dunno though
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4605&Itemid=36


----------



## hat (Dec 9, 2007)

lol @ "sli certified" crap


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 9, 2007)

Two sticks overclock better than four 

Plus, with 2x2GB, you can always upgrade to 8GB later on in the future with the two remaining slots.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2007)

hat said:


> It just makes more sense though.... 4 > 2
> 
> Whoa, you mean that if I put 2V in the BIOS for RAM voltage, each of my sticks only get 1V?



No if you put 2.0V to your DIMMS, then your vRAM will power the DIMMS at 2.0V, but it's like turning up a loud stereo in a car, with a stock battery and no farad cap, the headlights will dim a tiny bit, but not really noticable and, let's say that was a single subwoofer. Add another one, it's taking the same power and pushing more with it, the headlights will dim quite a bit more at night due to the extra drain under load. Kinda like your memory, the same power supply would have to stretch to power 4 memory dimms under load, and would probably need more power, which would be like adding a farad capacitor to a subwoofer setup in a car. 

The drain will be faster if it's spread across 4 dimms, which is why increasing voltage one step is sometimes needed when using all 4 dimms in comparison to 2. I would still recommend going the 2 dimm route. You'll overclock further, and probably keep decent timings with lower voltages in comparison to 4x1. That's just my opinion though, and my experiences, results may vary.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2007)

hat said:


> Which is faster overall? Assume the system is running at stock. Would 4x1GB sticks offer more data throughput/bandwidth, etc??



2x 2GB better than 4x 1GB.  When you use all 4 memory banks it effects your overclocking potential (RAM & CPU)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2007)

2x2GB might not necessarily be better in this instance, (At least not at the moment) because the timings on 1GB sticks are generally better, and the price/performance ratio is generally better on 1GB sticks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> 2x2GB might not necessarily be better in this instance, (At least not at the moment) because the timings on 1GB sticks are generally better, and the price/performance ratio is generally better on 1GB sticks.



Not when you can get 2x 2GB sticks of OCZ GOld for £82


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Not when you can get 2x 2GB sticks of OCZ GOld for £82


Yeah, and what are the latencies and speeds on them?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, and what are the latencies and speeds on them?




OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC2-6400C5 Dual Channel Vista Gold Series DDR2

As part of OCZ’s Gold series, the PC2-6400 2GB modules deliver the performance and speed gamers require for today’s graphic-intensive DirectX 10 PC games. At 800MHz, the 2GB Gold Edition runs at 5-5-5 latency timings and offers unprecedented stability on the latest AMD and Intel platforms. As a Vista up-grader, the PC2-6400 4GB dual channel kit will provide excellent memory bandwidth and deliver the best possible gaming and productivity on Vista systems.
All Gold Edition modules are 100% hand-tested for quality assurance and compatibility and feature high quality, gold-mirrored XTC (Xtreme Thermal Convection) heatspreaders for the most effective heat dissipation. Furthermore, each OCZ Gold series module is backed by the industry leading OCZ Lifetime Warranty and technical support for unparalleled peace of mind.

* XTC (Xtreme Thermal Convection) heatspreaders optimize the thermal management of memory modules by promoting greater airflow by means of micro-convection throughout what is usually the dead air space inside conventional heatspreader designs. In this manner, build-up of heat is avoided and thermal dissipation of the memory components is offloaded more efficiently through the honeycomb design. At the same time, mechanical stability is maintained.
**OCZ EVP (Extended Voltage Protection) is a feature that allows performance enthusiasts to use a VDIMM of 2.1V ± 5% without invalidating their OCZ Lifetime Warranty.

- 800MHz DDR2
- CL 5-5-5-18
- Unbuffered
- Gold XTC* Heatspreader
- OCZ Lifetime Warranty
- 2.1 Volts
- 240 Pin DIMM
- 2.2V EVP**

So what do you think, any good???


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC2-6400C5 Dual Channel Vista Gold Series DDR2
> 
> As part of OCZ’s Gold series, the PC2-6400 2GB modules deliver the performance and speed gamers require for today’s graphic-intensive DirectX 10 PC games. At 800MHz, the 2GB Gold Edition runs at 5-5-5 latency timings and offers unprecedented stability on the latest AMD and Intel platforms. As a Vista up-grader, the PC2-6400 4GB dual channel kit will provide excellent memory bandwidth and deliver the best possible gaming and productivity on Vista systems.
> All Gold Edition modules are 100% hand-tested for quality assurance and compatibility and feature high quality, gold-mirrored XTC (Xtreme Thermal Convection) heatspreaders for the most effective heat dissipation. Furthermore, each OCZ Gold series module is backed by the industry leading OCZ Lifetime Warranty and technical support for unparalleled peace of mind.
> ...


How much are 2 kits of the equivalent 2x1GB kits?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How much are 2 kits of the equivalent 2x1GB kits?



 OCZ 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-6400C4 Dual Channel Platinum Revision 2 XTC Series DDR2 (£35.24 each kit)

Everyone knows that DDR2 is at a rock bottom price atm, but surely, in regards to overclocking (RAM & CPU) and system stabilty, spending the extra few pounds on a 2x 2GB kit (@ £82.24) is worth it?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> OCZ 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-6400C4 Dual Channel Platinum Revision 2 XTC Series DDR2 (£35.24 each kit)
> 
> Everyone knows that DDR2 is at a rock bottom price atm, but surely, in regards to overclocking (RAM & CPU) and system stabilty, spending the extra few pounds on a 2x 2GB kit (@ £82.24) is worth it?


Then again, so far 2GB sticks have shown not to clock as far, generally speaking. Probably comes down to the specific kits at this point. For instance, I'd rather buy 2 of these Ballitix kits: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146567

As opposed to the OCZ kit you mentioned, for about the same price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227199
(The Ballistix are even cheaper if you factor in the MIR)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Then again, so far 2GB sticks have shown not to clock as far, generally speaking. Probably comes down to the specific kits at this point. For instance, I'd rather buy 2 of these Ballitix kits: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146567
> 
> As opposed to the OCZ kit you mentioned, for about the same price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227199
> (The Ballistix are even cheaper if you factor in the MIR)



But I live in the UK, newegg is a US site


----------



## Spunky (Dec 10, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> But I live in the UK, newegg is a US site



Does that mean you can't look up the model numbers on a UK site?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2007)

4x1GB will be cheaper and OC better (i can get 1100 sticks for $45 each) while 2x1Gb will be around $130 per stick and probably 800MHz at best - that said, if you're going long term 2x2GB lets you go 4x2GB later...


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 10, 2007)

2x2GB, no question. Puts less strain on the memory controller because not all DIMMs are populated, which in turn leads to a better OC.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 10, 2007)

I run 4x 1GB already.....but it effects my overclocking (of the CPU).  So i thought 2x 2GB would help


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 10, 2007)

2x2GB always best. For DDR2 bank capacity has little baring on timings, the norm is 4-4-4 @ PC6400, and for 2x1GB the norm is slightly closer to 4-3-4 @ PC6400.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2007)

Putting 4 1GB modules in my board doesn't effect my cpu overclock at all. It only effects my memory clocks, but my 1GB modules still clock better than most 2GB sticks.

I still say 4 quality 1GB modules is better than 2 average 2GB modules.

Now, when good overclocking 2GB modules come about at a decent price, I'll change my tune, but not until then.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 10, 2007)

How about Patriot's new 2x2Gb kit?

Quote:

"When it came to overclocking the Patriot PDC24G6400LLK did pretty well for itself. The two 2GB PDC24G6400LLK modules achieved a top overclocked speed of 1066 MHz with 4-4-4-12 timings, and 1180 MHz with lax 5-5-5-15 CAS latency timings."

Stock PC6400 with 4-4-4-12 timings.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 10, 2007)

My unscientific evaluation was with 4 X 512 Corsair PC3200XL (2-2-2-5) in a 939 board (Opteron 185) I switched to 2 X 1 Corsair PC3200C2PT (2-3-3-6) and it worked much better with the on-board CPU Memory controller.  Some memory controllers even on the Motherboard can be limiting.  also if using two double sided Dims, that would be four "Banks" and the same as four single sided dimms (Also four "Banks")  But single sided dimms are rare today. (Dang their ornery hides!)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> How about Patriot's new 2x2Gb kit?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


That's damn good. What's the price tho?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's damn good. What's the price tho?



Not sure about US, but in the UK it's about £100-120 depending on where you get it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Not sure about US, but in the UK it's about £100-120 depending on where you get it.


Just found them. They're about $150 here. A little pricey, but not too bad.

I hereby eat my words. lol


----------



## Darknova (Dec 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just found them. They're about $150 here. A little pricey, but not too bad.
> 
> I hereby eat my words. lol



*passes salt*


----------



## BuddyBG (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea, the new Patriot 2x2GB PC2-6400 4-4-4-12 kit looks pretty good.I live in Australia, here they are priced at 250 AUD and this is awesome, just to compare - OCZ Reaper 2x2 GB PC2-6400 is priced at 375 AUD.If i want 4x1 GB for 250 AUD, i can get 4x1GB OCZ Reaper PC2-6400 4-4-4-15, but the Patriot's new kit is better.So wait for review, im getting them (the Patriots) with my new rig in 2 weeks


----------



## technicks (Dec 11, 2007)

How great are the limitations when overclocking your cpu in general with 4x1?
Is it a great setback?
I just ordered two sticks Crucial to match my other pair. But by the looks of it, could be a bad move.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 11, 2007)

technicks said:


> How great are the limitations when overclocking your cpu in general with 4x1?
> Is it a great setback?
> I just ordered two sticks Crucial to match my other pair. But by the looks of it, could be a bad move.



Well m8, put it this way.  I can run my CPU @ 3.4GHz 24/7 with 2x sticks of RAM.  But as soon as I pop the other 2 sticks in, I can only hit 3.2GHz 

It could just be my motherboard giving me shit


----------



## BuddyBG (Dec 11, 2007)

technicks said:


> How great are the limitations when overclocking your cpu in general with 4x1?
> Is it a great setback?
> I just ordered two sticks Crucial to match my other pair. But by the looks of it, could be a bad move.


The limitations are not big, thats not a bad move  Be happy with your new ram.


----------



## technicks (Dec 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well m8, put it this way.  I can run my CPU @ 3.4GHz 24/7 with 2x sticks of RAM.  But as soon as I pop the other 2 sticks in, I can only hit 3.2GHz
> 
> It could just be my motherboard giving me shit



That's a pretty high limitation.
Think i am gonna sell the 4x1 and go for 2x2.
Does Crucial sell 2x2 kits?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Putting 4 1GB modules in my board doesn't effect my cpu overclock at all. It only effects my memory clocks, but my 1GB modules still clock better than most 2GB sticks.
> 
> I still say 4 quality 1GB modules is better than 2 average 2GB modules.
> 
> Now, when good overclocking 2GB modules come about at a decent price, I'll change my tune, but not until then.



Theres lots of decent ICs around, most of which arent that expensive either. What folk choose to shove in their memory banks is up to them, but 4x1GB sticks.... that just seems... odd  it nixes upgrades, puts more strain on the memory controller vs 2x2GB, usually requires a little more voltage, limits OCing, and generally all round just doesnt make viable \ financial sence to me. But thats me, and we all know how I'm very particular


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Theres lots of decent ICs around, most of which arent that expensive either. What folk choose to shove in their memory banks is up to them, but 4x1GB sticks.... that just seems... odd  it nixes upgrades, puts more strain on the memory controller vs 2x2GB, usually requires a little more voltage, limits OCing, and generally all round just doesnt make viable \ financial sence to me. But thats me, and we all know how I'm very particular



Youve pretty much summed up what I was trying to say


----------



## NU(GFX)T (Dec 11, 2007)

Also consider this kit from G.Skill:

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000)

I have ordered a kit.  Should be here anytime now can't wait. 


You guys remember about one of the rarest most sought after kits of all time?

W1zzard reviewed them here. I wonder if he owns a kit or not.

Mushkin introduced them and quickly they melted right into the ground nowhere to be found cuz every enthusiast aware of their existence wanted to grab a bite. The price jacked up to $600-$700 because of high demand and low supply. They couldnt  make enough of those kits, they simply couldnt resource enough chips to bin at that speed and timings. 

Mushkin 4GB (2x2GB) XP2-8500 5-4-4-12


It's a discontinued  product now.Shame for having such a short life span.  

OCZ recently launched a 2x2GB DDR21000 kit aswell.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Youve pretty much summed up what I was trying to say



price is the only argument, i got 4x1GB of 1110Mhz samsung (CPUz says 555Mhz stock) for the price of 2x2GB 667 here, or i'd have gone 2x2 as well.

Big thing is that unlike DDR1, DDR2 is already 2T - there is no performance loss going 4 sticks on DDR2 or DDR3


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 12, 2007)

Mussels said:


> price is the only argument, i got 4x1GB of 1110Mhz samsung (CPUz says 555Mhz stock) for the price of 2x2GB 667 here, or i'd have gone 2x2 as well.
> 
> Big thing is that unlike DDR1, DDR2 is already 2T - there is no performance loss going 4 sticks on DDR2 or DDR3



So am I the only person thats CPU overclock is effected (for the worse) by using 4x 1GB sticks?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> So am I the only person thats CPU overclock is effected (for the worse) by using 4x 1GB sticks?


SO far. lol. When I threw in my 2x1GB G.Skill HK's with these Ballistix, my cpu clock didn't change at all. Ram clock suffered a little tho. Couldn't get 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 2.3V, like I can with just the Ballistix, had to step it down to around 930MHz.


----------



## wiak (Dec 12, 2007)

2x2GB has better compability then 4x1GB, not all mbs can handle four 1GBs, and 2x2GB gives you a option for 4x2GB for max 8GB


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> So am I the only person thats CPU overclock is effected (for the worse) by using 4x 1GB sticks?



yes  all i needed was to raise NB volts one notch to counter it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 12, 2007)

Mussels said:


> yes  all i needed was to raise NB volts one notch to counter it.



I didnt think of that lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would say 2 x 2gb no doubt.  4 does leave room to upgrade, but chances are you never will use 8gb with your current system.


----------

